# FINALLY done with the loft!!!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

After many months of toiling and hard work and hammered fingers, I finally got the boys to put up the front and roof of the loft last night and today I finished it all off and opened the door into the aviary. Of course, none of them but Spike and Monster and eventually Sophie were brave enough to go in, but after dark I put a light in there and moved them one by one. The light is still on while they're settling in, only a few left to find a nest box (and there're extras!) Hopefully they will love it. It would take a hurricane to blow this thing apart, let me tell you! Next will be the one for the littler aviary, though it is much easier to cover up and keep snug in cold weather. 

And other than nails, a saw, blades, hinges, latches, handles (etc.), the wood and all was free from various people after I asked for donations on Craigslist.  

It ain't that pretty, but it sure is functional!

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Loft#5386737521337082546


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's cool...so....I can't tell from the pics...is the roof flat ?

Also...how big is it in floor area ? Hard to tell ....

Looks comfy, though....


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It's a little over 8x5x4(wide), didn't want it wider than the aviary as I'm trying to make it look somewhat decent once it's all put together and the aviary is fixed up a bit.  Mostly it is nest boxes inside and some perches, then during the day of course they have the big aviary. You'll have to check it out next time you're up here for a job or something. Oh, and at the moment the roof is flat, but I'm putting the corrugated plastic roofing over it at a slant with a two foot overhang before monsoon season starts.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

It's cute and functional, Maryjane. Good Job!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not sure what Iam seeing, is that a fly pen? and the one with the door open with the table lamp shining in there is the coop right? or is it the other way around. I see birdies in there, is that another pen on the other side? does it connect? Im sure you worked hard at it, must feel good to have it done.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*loft*

I don't think your birds are going to say they don't like the way it looks I am sure they are happy to get the room and your just as happy to get them in there. We all do whats in the budgit and I even scronged the hindges and latches I will be using, I am not straighting nails even though it crossed my mind. Oh I did buy a new say blade but even that was only 5$ on clearence. >Kevin


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

MJ, is there a fly pen picture in one of the picture made out of PVC???

If so would like more info on it .

-Hilly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

As long as its sturdy and weather and predator proof (a safe haven for the birds), that is all that matters.

Good for you, MJ!! They look nice and cozy.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks guys! Sorry for the confusion, I tried to put captions on the rest of the pics explaining, but Picasa was in a mood. . . Yes, the loft is in the middle where the birds from the "big" aviary sleep at night now. The aviary/flight pen to the left (in the pics) is their "big" aviary for daytime use now. It is attached to the loft with a door that latches and locks at night. Then I open it in the morning. On the right side, unattached, is the "small" aviary with the most disabled birds in it. They are also getting a loft in the next few weeks, hopefully easier to build as it will be a bit smaller and now I have a feel for it. Now that the loft is done, the aviaries are up for a few minor repairs themselves. 

The aviaries are indeed made of pvc for the frames, Hilly. It works pretty well except when one cracks, usually on the top frame, but are easy to repair with the bits and pieces available. I wouldn't use them anywhere with severe weather or where branches or something could fall on them. I trim back any loose branches on the plum tree above them and check them a lot. I use the strong cable ties to attach the wiring, which takes forever, but is extremely sturdy. The cheap cable ties break after a few seasons (I found that out years ago lol) but the good ones last year after year. Tere is pvc glue available that is clear and safe after it dries and you just glue the pieces together and make the frame, then add the wire. 

A great part is you can cut the pvc pipe with everyday long-handled branch trimmers  which is convenient. I used a hand saw at first and it was a pain. I've build two aviaries with wooden frames which both turned out to be disasters, and this last one I built is the sixth pvc one. I make a new one every few years to upgrade or out of necessity, but with a loft attached and only using the flight pen for day use, it would last a lot longer. Also, they're light and easy to move, unless full of fat pigeons. I have mine up on long pieces of sturdy lumber, sitting on bricks behind and in front of the aviary, so that the pen sits right on the wood strips and several inches off the ground. I actually took apart a heavy duty puppy fence that comes in several segments, and attached those to the bottom of the pens so that it is sturdy to walk on but still open for poop to fall through.  All in all a pretty easy and inexpensive way to make a nice aviary for fairly decent climates and easy to add onto--just cut one end of the frame off, add new connectors and extend. 

So this morning most of them went into the aviary when I opened the door, for breakfast, but a few were like, Naw, it's pretty gray and cold out there, it is snug in here and that's where I'm staying. So I had to feed them in there as well as I didn't want them to miss out on breakfast.  Tonight they all went into the loft except a few and I put them in. Probably the same ones that couldn't figure out to go into the aviary this morning lol.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, this morning they all figured out to come out for breakfast in the aviary.  And all but four were in there after dark to go to bed. Also I switched my little McAllister from the small aviary, and was moving her humongous mate (feral blue bar barn baby) along and he slipped out after I put him in as I was closing the door. Luckily I hosed him down and was able to net him but it certainly freaked us both out.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad the transition went so smoothly. Quick thinking to catch that escapee!


----------

